# Haunted Television



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I was so disappointed to miss out on a local Buy Swap Sell website the purchase of an old retro TV and radio unit that the guy actually located another shell for me and GAVE it to me. So excited. So now I just have to figure out exactly what to do with it.... The shelf on the right hand side actually has a lid that lifts up which housed a turntable. Any suggestions?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Put a television sign off pattern on the screen side with a flickering light behind it:










Use a monster in the box or similar mechanism on the other side to make the lid lift and rattle.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm also wondering if you could set up one of the Spectral Illusions or AtmosFearFX projections inside the TV.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

The Twilight Zone would show very nicely in this tv.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Nice find :jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool score, Headless!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Use the screen area for a distraction video... Maybe just get an old LCD monitor that fits the hole, and a pneumatic scare in the turntable spot!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I can probably get you the sound of the *whine* and static for the off air if you want it. and I could take the pic that RoxyBlue posted and make it flicker. I would do as z0mbie st0mp said and use if for a distraction and have a pop up ghost in the turntable location.

Oh, what if you used it to give out the rules for your haunt (no hitting of the actors, etc.)?

Also, I work at a TV station, and if your haunt is zombie/apocalypse related, I could have one of the newscasters record a fake newscast-end-of-the-world-stay-inside-and-away-from-anyone-sick message.

This is pretty cool


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

If you had an old record player you could use it's rotation to possibly set up some kind of gear to activate something in the tv, like how you would use a wiper motor behind a tombstone for a pop up skellie. Maybe a scene from The Ring where you could set up a fake girls head and have it come through the tv or something? Just a thought.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

HEADLESS, I did something similar with a TV shell. In my 2013 haunt, I put a wiper motor inside to push a foam skull onto some lycra material to make a head appear to come out of TV.It went over very well. I have included the link below. Look at time marker 3:34 on video. Hope this gives you an idea.


----------

